# Your favorite gloves and respirator



## Kimberly60 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi all,

I am still shopping for the basics to start making soap. I am down to selecting a respirator because I fear inhaling lye dust!  I went to the home improvement store and they had all sorts to choose from so I asked for help. I told the guy what I was going to use it for and he searched the internet and he basically landed on this forum!  LOL  I told him I would do a bit more research and thanks for the assistance. So this brings me back to you to ask what brand and model respirator you use when working with lye?

Also, there are so many chemical resistant gloves out there and reading the reviews on Amazon they are mixed and a few noted that their heavy duty gloves developed holes in them.  So that is my next question to you; what brand gloves are your go-to gloves when making soap?

Thank you in advance for your help!

Kim   :bath1:


----------



## Susie (Sep 23, 2017)

I do not use a face mask of any sort.  I mix my lye/water in a well ventilated area, and at arm's reach.  

I use nitrile gloves like health care professionals use.  They are thin enough you can feel what you are doing, and nicely disposable, so I don't have to try to guess if they are holey or not on the next use.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Sep 23, 2017)

Unfortunately I will be mixing the lye in my basement which is not well ventilated.  If you splash the lye on the nitrile gloves won't it burn a hole through them?


----------



## 2buck (Sep 23, 2017)

I mix the lye for my wife, and I consider this the most critical step. I use a 3M full face respirator with N95 filters and long green chemical gloves. A 3M rep told me that N95 would be fine for NaOH fumes. When the lye has cooled, my wife uses ordinary nitrile gloves and chemical eye protection when adding it to the oil. So far, we have been lucky. I have had two trivial NaOH spills (a few grams each?) and one accident that spilled many ounces, all dry. Thankfully, we have had no liquid accidents.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 23, 2017)

I use heavy duty nitrile gloves too. Lye doesn't eat through them, at least it hasn't yet but I always rinse it off the gloves if I get a little splash.
I also don't use a respirator or mask. I mix my lye in the kitchen and I don't have any ventilation. As long as you keep the lye container away from your face, you won't have to worry about fumes. You can use a handkerchief tied around your face if you are worried about dust.


----------



## Kittish (Sep 23, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> Unfortunately I will be mixing the lye in my basement which is not well ventilated.  If you splash the lye on the nitrile gloves won't it burn a hole through them?



Lye doesn't attack nitrile. I'm pretty sure the MSDS says it doesn't attack latex rubber, either. It does attack vinyl, so don't get that kind of glove.

Mixing your lye in an area that doesn't get much ventilation is kind of a bad idea, IMO. It's not just breathing the fumes you have to take into consideration, it's the deposits they can leave on other surfaces as well. 

Is masterbatching your lye an option? Mix it outside, then just measure out what you need for a batch. Otherwise I think I'd suggest setting up a small table outside to mix your lye at. Do all the measuring inside (lye into a safe container with a tight fitting lid, water into your mixing vessel), mix outside, then leave the lye water sitting outside while you take the bowl back in and rinse it really well inside and out. By that time, it should have stopped throwing off much in the way of fumes. 

I measure inside then mix outside, at arm's reach and upwind. I use Playtex dishwashing gloves for handling the lye and solution, then once it's mixed with my oils I switch to nitrile. Eye protection is worn throughout, and I have a chemical resistant apron as well. Had one drop of soap batter splash up and land on my goggles (NEVEReverEVERever going to forget to wear them!) and a few drops on my gloves, all of which rinsed off easily enough. Don't use any respirator or mask.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 24, 2017)

My soaping area is also in my basement, and this is the mask I use

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MCUT86/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

For me, walking up and down the stairs with lye, and then lye solution just adds one more opportunity for an accident. Also I live in a climate that makes mixing my lye outside very difficult for a good part of the year.


----------



## Susie (Sep 24, 2017)

dibbles said:


> My soaping area is also in my basement, and this is the mask I use
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MCUT86/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> For me, walking up and down the stairs with lye, and then lye solution just adds one more opportunity for an accident. Also I live in a climate that makes mixing my lye outside very difficult for a good part of the year.



If I had your situation, I would masterbatch for sure!  Just do a lot all at once, then use it for months before needing to do it again.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 24, 2017)

I use a full mask with cartridges - lye is easy to avoid for most people, but I once had such a terrible headache from the scent that I wanted something more for that. 

Don't forget that lye fumes, if they would be bad for you, could also do a number on any materials in the mask which aren't resistant, like certain plastics. So best practice is to limit exposure regardless


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 24, 2017)

Fellow forum member, DeeAnna, has a great blog post regarding the different types of respirators and how to choose the right one (see here: https://classicbells.com/soap/respirator.html )

I myself don't use a respirator when mixing my lye, but I do make sure to protect my lungs by covering over my mouth and nose with 3 thick, tightly-woven cotton diapers stacked on top of each other and folded over so many times as to make about 15 layers. I hold it over my mouth and nose with my left hand while mixing my lye with my right hand. I also take the precaution of mixing it out in my garage and out of the presence of others. Lye fumes are not fun to breathe in. Been there, done that, don't ever want to repeat the experience.

Mixing lye is the least enjoyable part of soap-making for me, so I master-batch a large enough quantity of lye solution at a time to last me through about 7 or 8 batches of soap over the course of weeks or months before needing to make more (lye solution stays good for an indefinite amount of time if stored properly- at least well over a year).


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't see you mention eye protection, and I consider proper eye protection to be even more important than a respirator for mixing lye solution. https://classicbells.com/soap/eyeProtection.html

I don't wear a respirator when I mix NaOH or KOH solution. Instead, I mix my lye on my stovetop and use good ventilation (a stove hood running full blast that vents to the outdoors) while mixing and for about 10 minutes afterwards. I make a point to not put my face over or anywhere near the container of lye solution -- treat it like a loaded gun. 

I minimize the problem at its source by lightly covering my lye mixing container at all times while the lye solution is still hot enough to create a mist (visible "steam"). That's going to be while mixing the lye solution and about the first 10 minutes or so after mixing. Once the mist stops, no respirator or cover is strictly needed.

It's important to NOT use a cover that seals tightly if you do this -- you don't want pressure to build up. Choose a loose cover that stops the mist from getting into the room air. I usually lay a square of waxed paper or a folded paper towel over the container that I can dispose of, but a recycled polyethylene or polypropylene (recycle code 2 or 5) lid would work great -- just rinse well after use.

Nitrile gloves are fine. Gloves are more likely to be chemically attacked if you get fragrance oils on the gloves than NaOH or KOH.

Don't expect any gloves to last forever regardless of the type you get. Discard the disposables after a soaping session or two. You can double glove -- wear two gloves on each hand -- for extra insurance. The thicker reusable gloves should be regularly checked for pinholes -- fill with water and look for drips or leaks -- and regularly replaced. I prefer the disposables because they are more form fitting, but others like the reusables. YMMV.


----------



## SoapTrey (Sep 24, 2017)

I masterbatch outside in my backyard and always wear a half face respirator mask like this.  I also use latex gloves, _chemical splash_ safety goggles (not just any safety glasses or goggles) and wear this apron.

Why take a chance? If you do this long enough, it's not a matter of if you're going to have an accident, but when.

Once the masterbatch solution is cooled and placed into storage containers, I don't wear a respirator, but I wear everything else when working with the concentrated lye solution.

When working with Sodium Hydroxide, I believe overkill is underrated.

edited to correct half-face mask - as always, I appreciate the correction DeeAnna


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 24, 2017)

"... full face mask..."

Your link is to a half-face respirator, just so's you know. Here's what a full face looks like: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QY8WTY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 24, 2017)

Exhaust fan in the bathroom. Mix the lye and water with the container in the sink just in case. NEVER put my face near the two. Even near the raw batter. 
Eyes are protected and hands wear disposable gloves.
If there is ever any doubt I strip off gloves, wash off hands, dry and put on new gloves.

Used the stuff at work for years and "only" sent one person to the hospital. Lye gives no quarter. It WILL eat you.

Soap safe!!


----------



## annalee2003 (Sep 25, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> I masterbatch outside in my backyard and always wear a half face respirator mask like this.  I also use latex gloves, _chemical splash_ safety goggles (not just any safety glasses or goggles) and wear this apron.
> 
> Why take a chance? If you do this long enough, it's not a matter of if you're going to have an accident, but when.
> 
> ...





Thank you for the link to the apron! 
So far I've been wearing a long sleeve shirt, long pants and closed toed shoes. 
Recently though I've been looking for a good apron. 
Went to Lowes today and asked around, was surprised that they didn't have any. So online it is then!


----------



## Kittish (Sep 26, 2017)

annalee2003 said:


> Thank you for the link to the apron!
> So far I've been wearing a long sleeve shirt, long pants and closed toed shoes.
> Recently though I've been looking for a good apron.
> Went to Lowes today and asked around, was surprised that they didn't have any. So online it is then!



In one of the lye safety threads, there was some discussion along the lines of long sleeved shirts might not be the best choice from a safety perspective. If you spill on your shirt sleeve, or dunk a cuff or what have you, you have to take off several articles before you can remove the shirt and get it rinsed off your skin. Takes several seconds, at least. If you're in short sleeves and spill on your arm, you can stick it directly under running water.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Sep 26, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Lye doesn't attack nitrile. I'm pretty sure the MSDS says it doesn't attack latex rubber, either. It does attack vinyl, so don't get that kind of glove.
> 
> Mixing your lye in an area that doesn't get much ventilation is kind of a bad idea, IMO. It's not just breathing the fumes you have to take into consideration, it's the deposits they can leave on other surfaces as well.
> 
> ...


A lot of good information here, thank you! I will have to invest in a good apron then. I ordered these safety glasses which will give me good protection. http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-S...-with-Clear-Anti-Fog-Lens-DPG82-11C/202220499

I called 3M yesterday and was able to talk to their Safety Division and they recommended the Professional Multipurpose model which I also ordered.

I live in Upstate NY (snow country right off Lake Ontario) and getting outdoors to mix would not always be an option given the strong winds and snow. Fortunately I am starting this venture in the fall and will practice mixing small quantities outdoors now and hopefully in a few months before the snow flies will feel comfortable mixing a large batch.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Sep 26, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> I don't see you mention eye protection, and I consider proper eye protection to be even more important than a respirator for mixing lye solution. https://classicbells.com/soap/eyeProtection.html
> 
> I don't wear a respirator when I mix NaOH or KOH solution. Instead, I mix my lye on my stovetop and use good ventilation (a stove hood running full blast that vents to the outdoors) while mixing and for about 10 minutes afterwards. I make a point to not put my face over or anywhere near the container of lye solution -- treat it like a loaded gun.
> 
> ...


No, I did not mention safety glasses as I already had a pair in order. http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-S...-with-Clear-Anti-Fog-Lens-DPG82-11C/202220499

thank you for your response, a lot of good information.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Sep 26, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> I masterbatch outside in my backyard and always wear a half face respirator mask like this.  I also use latex gloves, _chemical splash_ safety goggles (not just any safety glasses or goggles) and wear this apron.
> 
> Why take a chance? If you do this long enough, it's not a matter of if you're going to have an accident, but when.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you on why take a chance prefer to err on the side of overkill. hopefully with all this protection I will not have any mishaps but if I do then I am as ready as I can be.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Sep 26, 2017)

2buck said:


> I mix the lye for my wife, and I consider this the most critical step. I use a 3M full face respirator with N95 filters and long green chemical gloves. A 3M rep told me that N95 would be fine for NaOH fumes. When the lye has cooled, my wife uses ordinary nitrile gloves and chemical eye protection when adding it to the oil. So far, we have been lucky. I have had two trivial NaOH spills (a few grams each?) and one accident that spilled many ounces, all dry. Thankfully, we have had no liquid accidents.


I am glad that the accidents were not too serious. I am curious to know about the lye that was spilled. Did you scoop it up somehow and use it or did you dispose of it?  And if you disposed of it how did you?


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm in the group that does not use a respirator. I've been soaping for many years, and have never used one. I'm 67, and have asthma, and here's what works for me...I hold my breath while I pour the lye into the water, and stir...and then I walk away. I wait about 10 minutes and when I go back, the fumes have dissipated, and the water is clear. I do however wear a particle mask whenever dealing with mica, which can easily become airborne, and be inhaled.


----------



## 2buck (Sep 26, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> I am curious to know about the lye that was spilled. Did you scoop it up somehow and use it or did you dispose of it?


I put the scale in a glass casserole dish in case of spills, and
for the very small spills, I think I just left the lye crystals there to decompose to sodium carbonate.

The larger spill was several ounces, and it got all over my work bench. I had been using PETE bottles for my lye and they seemed to be just fine. I was pouring the lye into my weighing cup and got a clump in the neck. I shook the bottle to break up the clump, and the bottom just broke off. I used a broom to clean the floor and a hand broom for the work bench. I threw the lye outside in the dirt to decompose. While using up the remaining bottles, I put them in a gallon ziploc bag as secondary containment. Lesson learned, DON'T USE PETE.

Now I have to find enough #2 or #5 bottles for 50 pounds of sodium hydroxide...


----------



## annalee2003 (Sep 26, 2017)

Kittish said:


> In one of the lye safety threads, there was some discussion along the lines of long sleeved shirts might not be the best choice from a safety perspective. If you spill on your shirt sleeve, or dunk a cuff or what have you, you have to take off several articles before you can remove the shirt and get it rinsed off your skin. Takes several seconds, at least. If you're in short sleeves and spill on your arm, you can stick it directly under running water.





Good to know! I was taught to wear long sleeves, but I may reconsider that now.

I was browsing the paint section when I was at Lowes and noticed the full body suits to wear for painting. I considered that almost instead of an apron, but moved on because I thought it was a bit much.
Has anyone ever soaped in a full on protective suit?


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 26, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> A lot of good information here, thank you! I will have to invest in a good apron then. I ordered these safety glasses which will give me good protection. http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-S...-with-Clear-Anti-Fog-Lens-DPG82-11C/202220499
> 
> I called 3M yesterday and was able to talk to their Safety Division and they recommended the Professional Multipurpose model which I also ordered.
> 
> I live in Upstate NY (snow country right off Lake Ontario) and getting outdoors to mix would not always be an option given the strong winds and snow. Fortunately I am starting this venture in the fall and will practice mixing small quantities outdoors now and hopefully in a few months before the snow flies will feel comfortable mixing a large batch.



Thank you for the link to those googles. I despise mine and will be giving this a try.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 26, 2017)

Do check out DeeAnna's post, while I do not use a respirator, but a heavy mask when doing other projects when working with surfactants, my daughter had to use a respirator when working with all scents and surfactants. I know she had one that works for very fine particle and I would guess DeeAnna has such listed. My daughter had to use it due to a sinus augmentation during all her implant teeth surgeries. Now everything thing burns and hurts her sinuses. I master batch a gallon at a time in my kitchen sink and just stand back. You can also turn on your stove fan to help with the fumes. My house is an open floor plan so I am not cooped up in a little room while making my lye. It can still chock me if I do not stand back for the first few seconds which is about how long the fumes last.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 26, 2017)

Not all safety goggles are chemical splash goggles. Take the time to verify if the Dewalt goggles have an indirect vent design -- this is a key requirement for chemical splash safety. 

I can't tell one way or the other from the product listing in your link. These goggles might be perfectly fine, but I'm a wee bit skeptical because Home Depot and Dewalt are more about home construction and not so much about chemistry.

Some safety goggles are intended for impact protection only. This type of safety goggle can have direct venting to allow for better air circulation. Those direct vents are a real weakness for chemical splash control because the direct vents will permit fluids to drip or splash into the interior of the goggle.

The article on my website (see link Post 11) explains more.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 27, 2017)

When my dad found out back when I started making soap that I'd be working with lye, he gave me his respirator that he used to use. It is very similar to this one, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071FG27NG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 but much, much less bulky. It's comfortable, I can breathe in it, and just have to change out the filters every now and then. I also use this when making candles and working with FO - I have found that since I've been working the fragrances so long on a continual basis, that I am developing a sensitivity to them, and get headaches (no matter the scent) if I don't wear the respirator when working with them. However, when testing them, or using them in the finished product, since using the respirator, I have no such sensitivity, and have actually found I find the fragrances stronger to my sense of smell because my nose isn't saturated with the scent. 

For gloves, I got the 1000 pack of clear nitrite industrial gloves using my old company's U-Line account. They were free (to me) and I've only worked through about 1/3rd or less of them or so, in the 3 years since I got them. 
When I need more I will probably just get the same type at Walgreens or something.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 27, 2017)

2buck said:


> Lesson learned, DON'T USE PETE.


 
Ditto that 100%! When I first started master-batching my lye solution about 5 years ago, I cluelessly used a PETE bottle to store the solution in. I found out what a horribly bad idea that was within about 4 days or so when I found it had eaten a hole through the bottom side and started leaking out.. 


IrishLass


----------



## Kittish (Sep 27, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Ditto that 100%! When I first started master-batching my lye solution about 5 years ago, I cluelessly used a PETE bottle to store the solution in. I found out what a horribly bad idea that was within about 4 days or so when I found it had eaten a hole through the bottom side and started leaking out..
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Eeek! I just bought a big bottle of laundry detergent with the no drip spout that I'm going to repurpose for masterbatching lye as soon as it's empty. #2 HDPE. I learn from the mistakes of others. Thank you.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 27, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Eeek! I just bought a big bottle of laundry detergent with the no drip spout that I'm going to repurpose for masterbatching lye as soon as it's empty. #2 HDPE. I learn from the mistakes of others. Thank you.



#2 HDPE is safe. Just not PET or PETE containers.. Go this off Classic Bells website - 

High density polyethylene and polypropylene are best. Most people prefer containers made from high density polyethylene, *HDPE*, with a *#2 recycling code, or polypropylene, PP, with a #5 recycling code. *Containers with these codes have excellent resistance to lye up to the maximum 50% concentration. They are heat resistant enough to withstand the heat of a hot lye solution and *are sturdy enough to be a durable, safe container for lye.*

Or here, you can read it - https://classicbells.com/soap/lyeStorage.html

HTH


----------



## Kittish (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes, I know the #2 HDPE is safe. That's why I got it. I meant more that thanks to the mistakes of others, *I* won't ever make the mistake of using PETE (or PET) plastics with lye (or glass or aluminum).


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 27, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Yes, I know the #2 HDPE is safe. That's why I got it. I meant more that thanks to the mistakes of others, *I* won't ever make the mistake of using PETE (or PET) plastics with lye (or glass or aluminum).



Ah, gotcha!


----------



## earlene (Sep 27, 2017)

I use nitrile gloves as well.  I have used heavy duty dishwashing gloves in a pinch when I didn't have any nitrile gloves at the ready, but the inability to feel what I'm doing through them makes it seem really unsafe.

If you are worried about getting a hole in the gloves, double-glove.  It's what nurses and doctors do in some situations to prevent contamination should a hole develop in a single glove.  The lye has never made a hole in my gloves.  My FINGERNAILS have, but not the lye.  So take-away:  Trim your nails to fairly short while wearing gloves.


----------



## bathgeek (Sep 30, 2017)

My respirator: Safety Works 817662 Paint and Pesticide Respirator https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009XAIGY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

My apron: Melby Outdoor Products HD-APRON Heavy Duty All Purpose Apron https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BI1GPSA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

My gloves: Double One Chemical Resistant Gloves,Safety Work Cleaning Protective Heavy Duty Industrial Gloves,Natural Latex 12.2" Length Black 1 Pair Size M (Medi https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MD0ZFQD/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 1, 2017)

I snitch face masks from the clinic I go to for Dr.'s appointments.
I wear a La Bola apron from when one of our son's worked there. I don't  know what the fabric is... sorta polyester canvas? Wears like iron.  Washes up like new. Comfortable. It's maybe 30 years old?
In 13 years of soaping, I'm on my second pair of these gloves from MMS:
https://www.thesage.com/catalog/EquipmentandScales.html
If  you scroll down that page, past the gloves, there's a soaping spoon  that's one of my favorite pieces of equipment -- still going strong  after all these years. The long handle is especially great for mixing  lye and soap batter by hand.


navigator9 said:


> ... here's what works for me...I hold my breath while I pour the lye into the water, and stir...and then I walk away. I wait about 10 minutes and when I go back, the fumes have dissipated, and the water is clear. I do however wear a particle mask whenever dealing with mica, which can easily become airborne, and be inhaled.


This is similar to how I mix my lye. I have a wooden cutting board next to the kitchen sink. I place my scale on it. Weigh water into the container and set it in the sink. I weigh the NaOH or KOH into a container and turn my head so as to not breathe in the fumes. I give a few stirs, set the timer and walk away. I step outside or go to another room. After a minute, I come back and stir until it's clear. I leave it in the sink to cool down. 

Note to Kittish: Take good care with HDPE #2 containers. Mine crumpled a couple of weeks ago when the solution went over 190°F (max, which I didn't know at that time. Thanks, Irish. ) while making a 50/50 water/glycerin solution that went to 210°F +. Then, more recently, two more repurposed HDPE #2 former NaOH containers leached plastic into the lye solution @ 180°F. Point being, IME, HDPE #2 degrades faster than Pyrex. I make small batches and I love my Pyrex. :mrgreen:  (I'm not recommending that anyone use glass/Pyrex. I'm not a scientist; I just know what works for me.)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 1, 2017)

Then use a better condition than "ime" - not everyone understands that, but everyone needs to understand that you have been lucky to date when it comes to glassware and lye solution


----------



## Kittish (Oct 1, 2017)

Do appreciate the heads up about temperature, Zany. I'll be mixing my masterbatch solution in a great big stainless steel pot, then letting it cool to room temp or just barely warm before transferring to the storage jug.


----------

